# BREAKING:Bad Derailment Lynchburg VA



## BrianPR3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Train Derailment in lynchburg VA carrying oil (if not in appropriate section please move it)

includes on scene video

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/train-derails-lynchburg-va-creating-massive-fire-smoke-article-1.1774353


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2014)

Wonder if the ridiculous amount of rain we're getting caused an issue with the tracks...


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Apr 30, 2014)

Csx just needs to put tires on their trains. They are off the rails and on the ground so much they could save money by just doing truck trains on a gravel ROW.

http://www.jokelibrary.net/xOtherNtoZ/truck/road_train02b.jpg


----------



## afigg (Apr 30, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Wonder if the ridiculous amount of rain we're getting caused an issue with the tracks...


There are news reports about slow orders for VRE and MARC on CSX and NS tracks due to flooding from the heavy rain. Obviously Amtrak trains off of the NEC and possibly on the southern end of the NEC are affected as well.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 30, 2014)

Crash Smash Xplode!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2014)

At its finest!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 5, 2014)

From this article at WTOP:



> A state official says a CSX inspection found a defect in a railroad track the day before an oil train derailed in Lynchburg.The Richmond Times-Dispatch reports (http://bit.ly/1kDnI0r ) that Massoud Tahamtani told a state rail safety task force about the defect Wednesday but could not elaborate on its nature or say whether it contributed to the April 30 accident.
> 
> Tahamtani, the State Corporation Commission's utility and rail safety director, said railroads have 30 days to analyze and act on defects they discover.
> 
> CSX deferred comment to the National Transportation Safety Board, which said it is still collecting information.


----------

